# Obtaining an LMO



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi again

I have finally received a job offer and was wondering if anyone could help me with LMO information

- Is there any jobs that are exempt from the advertising requirements?
- Is there a list of jobs that are in demand?

I can seem to find a huge amount of info on this.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Camo200sx said:


> Hi again
> 
> I have finally received a job offer and was wondering if anyone could help me with LMO information
> 
> ...


There are, as far as I know, no jobs exempt from the advertising requirements.
The List, as of July 2nd past, has been suspended while Canadian Immigration revamps the immigration system.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Camo200sx

Having read your post, (several times), I am none too sure just what your question is.

You say you have a job offer then go on to ask about an LMO. Fortunately or unfortunately, unless you are a Canadian Citizen the two usually go hand in hand with the company who offer you a position being prepared to submit the necessary paperwork to Services Canada. Maybe you should rephrase your question for those like me who lack understanding


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mikejb said:


> Hi Camo200sx
> 
> Having read your post, (several times), I am none too sure just what your question is.
> 
> You say you have a job offer then go on to ask about an LMO. Fortunately or unfortunately, unless you are a Canadian Citizen the two usually go hand in hand with the company who offer you a position being prepared to submit the necessary paperwork to Services Canada. Maybe you should rephrase your question for those like me who lack understanding


Being a Canadian citizen has absolutely nothing to do with LMOs and Service Canada.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

I am aware being a Canadian citizen has nothing to do with LMO's etc which is why my response said as much.....


----------



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry. 

Is it more likely a skilled or non skilled job would obtain a positive LMO. For example would a truck shipping hand (helps out a delivery guy) be more likely to recieve an lmo over say a higher profile job?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mikejb said:


> I am aware being a Canadian citizen has nothing to do with LMO's etc which is why my response said as much.....


:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Camo200sx said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Is it more likely a skilled or non skilled job would obtain a positive LMO. For example would a truck shipping hand (helps out a delivery guy) be more likely to recieve an lmo over say a higher profile job?


It makes no difference at all.


----------

